# Where do y'all get your leather supplies?



## Capt Quirk (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's face it, Tandy is good for beginners, but their stuff is often just not that good. I tried Springfield for a while, but they messed up too many orders, took too long to get my things, and just cost too much to ship. Other than that, I had few complaints 

I'm looking for someplace to get better leather, needles, thread, rivets and snaps... the everyday essentials. Not looking to buy 5 sides, usually double shoulders or maybe one side.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 9, 2017)

Try weaver leathers


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 9, 2017)

I did give them a try. Wasn't thrilled by the website, and they only gave catalogs to wholesale buyers. Do you buy from them much?


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 10, 2017)

Panhandle Leather in Texas....good stuff and good prices. Its where a number of friends of mine who make saddles and boots get their supplies. I do too.....

http://panhandleleather.com/


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 11, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> Panhandle Leather in Texas....good stuff and good prices. Its where a number of friends of mine who make saddles and boots get their supplies. I do too.....
> 
> http://panhandleleather.com/


I have heard of them! How long does it take to get your stuff, and how do they charge on shipping? Springfield used to offer free shipping on orders over X amount, but stopped doing that. How is their selection of rivets, snaps, and hand sewing supplies? Tandy has everything (Mostly), and I do like one stop shopping.


----------



## Tigweldr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've been getting mine from Springfield but the wait and shipping prices CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored me off. 
I like to get the HO belt bends from them as they already have a straight edge cut. 

Looking for somewhere new.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 13, 2017)

Tandy leather on Jimmy Carter Blvd.


----------



## godogs57 (Jun 16, 2017)

I'll never buy any more leather from Tandy again. They are known for horrible quality leather and do their best to live up to that expectation. I use Herman Oak vegetable tanned leather. Tandy quit carrying it and is sticking with the cheap Mexican sourced leather. It's horrible.

Panhandle is competitively priced, but be aware, the good stuff is never a bargain.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 16, 2017)

godogs57 said:


> I'll never buy any more leather from Tandy again. They are known for horrible quality leather and do their best to live up to that expectation. I use Herman Oak vegetable tanned leather. Tandy quit carrying it and is sticking with the cheap Mexican sourced leather. It's horrible.
> 
> Panhandle is competitively priced, but be aware, the good stuff is never a bargain.


If you hand pick your own, you can still find an occasional good hide at Tandy, but their closest shop is about 4 ours away. Not going there again! 

I have heard a lot of good things about HO, and W&C too. The average hide from W&C is $205 for Veg Tanned, but that is all they sell. BuckleGuy.com has them for $230, but they also have not just buckles, but rivets and snaps. Not so much for needles and thread though. Panhandle looked to be about the same there, most of the stuff, but not everything.

And this is where I'm running into trouble. I'm almost out of leather, down to my last 3 needles (I go through a lot of needles!), out of some rivets and snaps. So, I'm hoping to place one order, and get it all in one delivery. And, I'm thinking seriously about trying that W&C stuff.


----------



## Tigweldr (Jun 16, 2017)

Bought a 11-12 oz. side to make some belts at Tandy in Nashville not long ago. Hardest leather I have ever tried to cut. Pure junk. Stropped  the blade in my strap cutter and it would only cut about 6 inches. Never again. 

I will only buy HO  or W&C from now on.


----------

